# Moderlieschensterben



## Daniel_D (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo ...

ich habe in meinem kleinen Teich das Problem, dass mir meine __ Moderlieschen langsam wegsterben.

Die aktuelle Anzahl der Fische im Teich kann ich leider nur schätzen, da die Tiere sich teils gut
zwischen der __ Wasserpest verstecken und man so nur immer mal sporadisch die Fische sieht.

Gekauft wurden gesamt: erst 10 Moderlieschen, später noch mal 6 dazu, wovon nun nur noch

max. 8 leben dürften.
Dazu kommen 8 Bitterlinge, später noch mal 4 dazu, wovon mindestens dann einer starb.


Der Ablauf den ich bisher beobachten konnte, war fast immer der selbe. Normalerweise sind die
Moderlieschen ja sehr aktiv und schnell unterwegs im Wasser. Schießen auch aus dem Wasser
heraus, um Flugtiere über der Wasseroberflächen zu erwischen und landen dabei schon mal
auf einem Seerosenblatt. Zappeln sich aber wieder von alleine ins Wasser zurück.


Wenn ich dann aber einen Fisch bemerkte, also ein Moderlieschen, das schon für einen kurzen

Moment inne hält, weiß ich inzwischen, gleich geht es wieder los.

Es dauert nicht mehr lange und es kommt dann zB in den Flachwasserbereich, sondert sich von den

anderen ab und wird immer träger, schwimmt irgendwo vor, als würde er das Hindernis nicht erkennen.
Gestern zB sah ich kurz zuvor, wie der noch scheinbar normale Fische, nur etwas "müde" kurz von
einem anderen angestupst wurde. Er reagierte darauf und schwamm dann erst mal weiter.


Man erkennt dann auch, dass er die Kiemenbewegung deutlich reduziert. Auch die Bewegung der
Brustflossen hört auf, liegen am Körper an. Manche lebten noch, konnten
aber den Körper nicht mehr stabil im Wasser halten. Seitenlage, Rückenlage, senkrecht im Wasser stehend .... wieder stabil, aber nicht lange.


Bei den meisten Fällen lieft dies innerhalb von deutlich weniger als 1 Stunde ab.

Einer hat dies bisher über mehrere Stunden gezeigt, und war am Ende auch mit dem Bauch oben,

ohne weitere Lebenszeichen.


Im Laufe der letzten Monate sind mir auf diese Weise mindestens 8 Moderlieschen gestorben.

Immer nur eines.

Von den Bitterlingen, die ich zusätzlich im Teich habe, habe ich bisher nur einen tot am Grund liegend feststellen können. Äußerlich war für mich am __ Bitterling nichts ungewöhnliches zu erkennen.
Die Bitterlinge sind nach dem Kauf, teils deutlich gewachsen, verfärbt und Vermehrungsaktiv.

Bei den Moderlieschen kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen, ob sie größer geworden sind.


Im Teich sind zusätzlich 4 große Teichmuscheln und ein paar Sumpfdeckelschnecken
und unbewusst durch Pflanzennachkauf, eingeschleppte Blasenschnecken, die in einem
richtig flotten Tempo durch den Teich putzen.

Ebenso hatten sich im Frühjahr sechs __ Molche eingefunden. Zwei Teichmolche und vier Bergmolche,
wovon aktuell nun nur noch zwei über sind, dafür aber ein bisschen Nachwuchs.

Ebenso habe ich sieben winzige Jungfische. Ob die den Moderlieschen oder den Bitterlingen zuzuordnen
sind, weiß ich leider noch nicht. Vom Schwimmverhalten würde ich eher meine, es sind Moderlieschen.
Die Jungtiere sind in einer eigenen, wasserdurchlässigen Box untergebracht.

Die Jungtiere bekommen auch unregelmäßig Besuch von den zwei verbliebenen Molche, wobei die
eigentlich nur durch hereinkrabbeln, obenherum in die Box kommen können.
Ein Jagtverhalten nach den winzigen Fischen konnte ich bischer nicht beobachten, obwohl der
kleinste Fisch grad man so groß, wie eine große Mückenlarve ist ...

Die Bitterlinge sind im Teich sehr aktiv, grad auch wenn es um ihre __ Muscheln geht. Gefüttert mit lebenden
Mückenlarven aus dem Garten und die "Post" geht ab für die Bitterlinge und Moderlieschen.
Die Bitterlinge wiederum sieht man deutlich, die Algen abgrasen.

Das Wasser ist bis auf den Boden klar, trotz Algen im Teich.
Im Teich sind mehrere blühende Seerosen, __ Schwertlilien, Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut etc.
Es läuft rund um die Uhr ein Mauk-Teichfilter mit UV-Lampe.
Zusätzlich eine Pumpe mit einem Wasserglockenaufsatz, die 3x am Tag für 1h die zusätzlich Wasseroberfläche belebt.


Der Versuch, mit einem Sera 6 in 1 Wassertest ein Problem zuerkennen, bringt mich auch nicht weiter.
Einzig, der gH-Wert ist laut Teststreifen zu niedrig. Das aber erst nach den starken Regenfällen vor
ein paar Wochen, aber das Moderlieschensterben hat schon begonnen, als der gH-Wert noch gut war.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juli 2018)

Der Fisch auf dem Bild ist auf jeden Fall sehr mager......
Mach mal einen Wasserwechsel 20%, ist immer gut.


----------



## Daniel_D (1. Juli 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Der Fisch auf dem Bild ist auf jeden Fall sehr mager......
> Mach mal einen Wasserwechsel 20%, ist immer gut.




Hallo, danke für den Hinweis zum Fisch.

alle anderen Opfer, über die Zeit, sahen gleich aus. Sie hatten für mich äußerlich keine "Beschädigungen".
Es fehlte nichts, außer, dass ich meine, im Bereich des Bauches, würden Schuppen fehlen, weil es
nicht durchgängig silbern schimmert, sondern nur weiß aussieht.
Auch in der Zeit, wo man den Fisch noch beobachten kann, fällt mir nichts auf ... außer, dass er
immer träger wird und das recht schnell. 

Das Tier auf dem Bild war vom letzen mal.23.06.2018 .... jetzt sind 7 Tage vergangen und wieder einer.

Gestern, als dies passiert ist, bzw anfing, habe ich dem Teich Wasser zugeführt, da der Teich etwa
10cm Wasserhöhe verloren hatte. Das Wasser kommt direkt aus der Wasserleitung und wurde langsam
eingefüllt. Dies dürften etwa schon 500l gewesen sein.

Über die Tage/Wochen hatte ich die Tiere immer wieder mit Mückenlarven aus dem eigenen Garten gefüttert.
Diese wurden auch sehr gerne angenommen. Was soll dann das magere Erscheinungsbild des __ Moderlieschen
begründen ?
Gekauft waren alle recht klein und sportlich.

Kann es einen Zusammenhang geben, wenn man versucht Algen aus dem Teich zu fischen ?
Wird da vielleicht etwas freigesetzt, aufgwirbelt, wonach die Tiere schnappen und sich vielleicht
vergiften ?

Ich habe nicht viel Algen im Teich, aber sie setzen halt immer wieder an und ich gehe her und versuche
sch u.a. mit einem runden Stab zu entfernen. Ich drehe dazu den Stab und wickel die Algen auf, direkt an
den Stellen, wo sie etwas mehr vorhanden sind. Zusätzlich sammeln sich auch Algen auf dem Grund,
diese wurden gestern zB durch das Einbringen vom Leitungswasser in Bewegung gesetzt und von der
Flachwasserzone in den tiefen Bereich "gespült" ... langsam ...
Die Sterbefälle waren mehrfach, nicht immer, im Zusammenhang mit meinen Algenangelaktionen.
Ich habe aber nie Fische gejagt, oder sich auch nur bewußt berührt. Wirklich immer nur den
dünnen Stab ins Wasser, ran an die Algen und gedreht, bis die Algen angefangen haben, sich am
Stock zu verfangen und dann aufgedreht.
Mein Wasser ist ansonsten komplett klar, bis auf den Teichgrund. Je nach Sonnenstand kann man den
gesamten Teich einsehen. Ebenso sieht man, wie, scheinbar nur die Bitterlinge, die Algen von den
Teichwände abzupfen.
Ich füttere die Tiere ansonsten gar nicht, bis auf die Mückelarven.

Die Frage im Geschäft nach einem Grund ... " ich hätte mal gelesen, im Internet, die wären verhungert ..."
bekam ich die direkte Antwort, das wäre Qutatsch. Und, die bräuchten kein Extrafutter.

Anfangs hatte ich noch Bachflohkrebse und Wasserflöhe gekauft und gegeben.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juli 2018)

Versuch mal Flockenfutter.
Wasser zuführen ist kein Wasserwechsel. Ruhig Teich überlaufen lassen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2018)

Hi Daniel,

wie lange sind die __ Moderlieschen eigentlich schon im Teich?

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
die Frage von Frank lag mir auch auf den Lippen, denn die Lebenserwartung von Lieschen ist eher gering - bei zwei, drei, mal bis zu vier Jahren. Waren das Jungtiere oder erwachsene Fische, als Du sie bekommen hast?

Das die __ Molche nicht mehr da sind, ist normal. Teichmolche bleiben nur zur Paarung und Eibablage im Teich.

Ein Filter mit UV ist übrigens für __ Muscheln nicht so prickelnd...leben die noch?


----------



## Daniel_D (2. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> wie lange sind die __ Moderlieschen eigentlich schon im Teich?
> 
> MfG Frank



Hallo,

der Teich wurde dieses Jahr Anfang Mai neu eingerichtet.
Früher waren nur die üblichen Goldfische drinnen, danach lange nichts
und die Pflanzen haben den Teich komplett übernommen.
Ich habe ihn komplett entleert, alleine 500kg zur Mulchanlage gebracht,
was rein aus Pflanzen und Wurzelwerk bestand ...
Nachdem ich beim Auf und Ausräumen des Teichs dann zwei __ Molche
gefunden habe, Bergmolche, war die Entscheidung da, keine Goldfische
mehr zu nehmen und kam mit Hilfe des Internets auf die Lösung mit den
Moderlieschen, Bitterlingen und Teichmuscheln, was ich bisher nicht
bereut habe. Es ist aber doch recht entäuschend, zu sehen, dass Tiere
sterben und man weiß nicht, warum.

Ich konnte heute gegen 16:00 noch mal einen guten Blick in den Teich werfen,
da die Sonne optimal stand. Die Moderlieschen, die ich beim Vorbeischwimmen
erkennen konnte, waren unterschiedlich. Denke aber mal, dass dies nicht gleich
auf eine direkte Abmagerung rückschließen läßt, sondern Männchen/Weibchen.

Ähnich verhält es sich auch bei den Bitterlingen, obwohl ich die alle von einem
Händler hatte, alle beim Kauf gleich groß und einfach nur silber ausschauten.

Nun sind es teils noch etwas kleinere fast schwarze Männchen mit roten Spitzen,
aber auch ein deutlich größeres helles Männchen, bestimmt 1,5x größer, als alle anderen,
aber genauso hell, wie die Weibchen. Dessen rote Markierungen sind eher dezent, 
dennoch der Meister an seiner Muschel. Dauerbewachung ist da angesagt.

Ich hatte mal Unterwasseraufnahmen gemacht und dachte erst, die Bitterlinge
hätte weiße Pünktchen auf der "Haut", an den Flossen, vielleicht Pilz, aber
wenn man sie mit blosem Auge betrachtet, sieht man dies nicht. Nur, die
weißen Zeichen auf ihrer __ Nase, bei den Männchen. Dann haben sehr selten
die Bitterlinge das Bauchreiben, es ist defenitiv kein Dauerzustand. Es tritt auf,
ist aber auch wieder länger nicht zu beobachten. Gerieben wird an allem, Pflanzentöpfe,
Steine oder die langen Stiele der Seerosen.

Hier 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC_0MuLy_b4_
 hatte ich einmal ein komisches
Verhalten eines Moderlieschen im Video eingefangen. Zweifach macht eines
der Tiere, vor einer Weile, beim Schwimmen eine Art Rolle im Wasser.

Hier noch eine neuere Aufnahme, etwa zwei Wochen alt 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzcXVn2FdR8_

Es ist halt nur ein recht kleiner Teich, wenn man sich anschaut, was heute wohl
nicht mehr so üblich sein soll.
Für mich komme aber in recht kurzer Zeit soviel Dinge zusammen, dass ich nicht
weiß, was davon ist noch normal, was kann man ignorieren, was muß man behandeln
oder bekämpfen.
So hatte ich am Anfang, nach etwa zwei Wochen die Idee, mal die Idee in den Filter
zu schauen und war erschrocken, weil der Glaskolben der UV-Lampe schon komplett
mit einer Kalkschicht überzogen war. Diese habe ich dann erst mal mit dem Fingernagel
beseitigt, bis das Glas wieder klar war.

Ich werde gleich noch mal die Kamera im Teich auf Fahrt schicken, um mir ein bessere Bild
unter Wasser machen zu können.


----------



## Daniel_D (2. Juli 2018)

Christine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Frage von Frank lag mir auch auf den Lippen, denn die Lebenserwartung von Lieschen ist eher gering - bei zwei, drei, mal bis zu vier Jahren. Waren das Jungtiere oder erwachsene Fische, als Du sie bekommen hast?
> 
> Das die __ Molche nicht mehr da sind, ist normal. Teichmolche bleiben nur zur Paarung und Eibablage im Teich.
> ...



Ich habe erst zwei große Teichmuscheln gekauft, für die Bitterlinge.
Von Anfang an, haben sie sich ganz unterschiedlich verhalten.
Eine war aktiv, also mobil, die andere wirkte immer inaktiv, was aber an mir, nicht
an der Muschel lag. Ich dachte da noch, die müßte sich wie __ Schnecken bewegen.
Tun sie aber nicht. Sobald die Muschel nur ein wenig den "Rüssel" öffnet, ist sie bereits
aktiv. Aus zweien wurden dann vier. Ich kann noch keine als verendet feststellen.

Die vier Sumpfeckelschnecken, die ich wegen der Algen gehlt habe, waren sehr schnell
"abgetaucht" in die Tiefe des Teichs.
Die Blasenschnecken, wo ich erst einen Schreck bekam, sind zum Beobachten die
am aktivsten Putzmänner im Teich. Bewegen sich gefühlt 0,5mm pro Sekunde und das
fast ohne Pause.

Aktuell ist noch erkennbar ein schwarzer und ein heller Molch im Teich.
Nach meiner Beurteilung, das Teichmolchweibchen, welches vor kurzem noch einen
richtig dicken Bauch hatte und ein Bergmolchmännchen.
Zuvor konnte man alle 6 nach kurzer Weile erkennen, weil sie immer zum Luftschnappen
sich zeigten. Ebenso konnte ich nachts sehen, der Teich ist Videoüberwacht ... , wie
Molche den Teich verlassen haben, am nächsten Tag aber wieder da waren.

Etwas komisch ist aber, wie ich finde, das recht geringe Aufkommen von Nachwuchs.

Einen 4-5cm langen, fast schwarzen Jungmolch sah ich die Tage, mit richigt breitem Schwanz
und Rückenkamm. Sonst sind es nur helle Jungtiere, von etwa 1cm bis 3cm. Man sieht
sie aber viel zu selten und im hellen Kies sind sie fast unsichtbar, wenn sie sich nicht bewegen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2018)

Hi Daniel,

die Frage halt weil Moderleischen kaum über 2 Jahre alt werden.

Leucaspius delineatus sind zwar robust was sommerliche Temperaturschwankungen in Kleingewässern angeht aber leider auch sehr transportempfindlich und "krankheitsanfällig" (bekommen sehr leicht Schleimhautverletzungen was vielen Erregern im Teich sofort eine Tür öffnet).
Weiterhin sind __ Moderlieschen (und auch Bitterlinge) sogenannte Altwasserfische. Sie brauchen Gewässer wo es keine großartigen Schwankungen der Wasserwerte und der Bakterienfauna gibt. Nach einer Komplettreinigung/Neuanlage braucht ein Teich wieder mehrere Monate um in einen einigermaßen stabilen Zustand zu kommen. Kommen dann in frisch eingerichtete Teiche/Aquarien gleich Moderlieschen rein gibt es wegen ihrer Empfindlichkeit sehr oft starke Ausfälle

die Bitterlinge zeigen auf den Bildern weißliche, angefraste  Flossensäume. Das sind typische Vorstufen von sogenannter Flossenfäule. Diese ist ein typisches Anzeichen von starker Belastung mit organische Stoffe abbauenden Bakterienstämmen wie er in neuen  Aquarien/Teichen oft vorkommt. Auch "scheuern" wird oft von übermäßigem Bakterienbefall ausgelöst. Die länglichen weißen Flecken auf der Schnauze sind aber harmlos, das sind Laichwarzen (eine besondere Form des Laichausschlages wie ihn sehr viele Cypriniden bekommen)

das die Muschen net besonders aktiv sind ist eigentlich kein Wunder. Ihnen fehlt ausreichend Bodengrund (min. 10cm dick) in dem sie sich mit ihrem  Fuß verankern, sich senkrecht stellen und erst dann auch auf Wanderschaft  gehen können

MfG Frank


----------



## Daniel_D (2. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> die Frage halt weil Moderleischen kaum über 2 Jahre alt werden.
> 
> Leucaspius delineatus sind zwar robust was sommerliche Temperaturschwankungen in Kleingewässern angeht aber leider auch sehr transportempfindlich und "krankheitsanfällig" (bekommen sehr leicht Schleimhautverletzungen was vielen Erregern im Teich sofort eine Tür öffnet)....



Danke für deine Infos ...

Ich kann sicherlich nicht garantieren, das der Teich bzw dessen Wasser schon so war, wie
es den Fischen am besten bekommt. Der Sera 6 in 1 Test hat allerings keine negativen
Werte gezeigt. Die __ Molche, weil die beim Reinigen eine Überrauschung waren, wurden
nach dem Befüllen kurzum ins "Leitungswasser" gesetzt. Wäre auch anders für mich
nicht möglich gewesen, weil sie ständig von alleine versuchten aus einer hohen Wäschewanne
zu flüchten ... sie blieben aber dann auch von alleine im Becken.

Die weißen Flecken, die man im Video sieht, sie sind schon ein paar Wochen alt, sieht man,
wie schon erwähnt, in der Flachwasserzone beim genauen Betrachten nichts.

Heute habe ich leider keine Unterwasseraufnahme hinbekommen, da ich vergessen hatte,
den Kamera-Akku zu laden.

Zu den __ Muscheln kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass meine einen tiefen Boden benötigen.
Es mag möglich sein, dass sie es dann besser können, ich habe bei mir aber mehrfach
beobachten können, meine Muscheln ziehen sich durch die dünne Kiesschicht. Man erkennt auch
eine Art Schleimspur. Sie haben sogar so viel Kraft, dass sie faustgroße Kieselsteine verschieben.
Senkrecht stehend habe ich sie auch schon gesehen. Aber, der Unterschied, eine Muschel
ist recht träge, was das Bewegen angeht, die andere dafür wesentlich agiler.
Die zwei neueren Teichmuscheln, die ich später noch dazugekauft habe und direkt
in den tiefen Teil des Teich gelegt hatte, bewegen sich zB fast gar nicht, sind aber dennoch
lebendig. Ich kann hier nur vermuten, dort wo sie liegen, haben sie ausreichend Nahrungsdurchsatz.

Den ersten und einzigen __ Bitterling, den ich aus dem Teich vom Grund geangelt habe, konnte
ich auch keinen außerlichen Schade feststellen. Er war komplett, nicht angenagt, oder
aufgeweicht, somit wohl recht zeitnah verendet.

Ich konnte bisher auch noch kein mal beobachte, dass es zwischen __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlingen oder Molchen zu eine Art Kämpfen gekommen wäre. Ein Bittering verjagt zwar mal ein Moderlieschen, dennoch schwimmen sie fast immer beisammen. Die Molche ignorieren
die Fische, die Fische lassen die Molche in Ruhe.

Wieviel Fisch/Molchlaich gefressen wurde, kann ich leider überhaupt nicht sagen, da ich
zu keinem Zeitpunkt überhaupt Laich gesehen habe. Irgendwann waren die Jungtiere einfach da.

Vorhin fing eines der Moderlieschen an, wie aufgedreht endlos Runden im Teich zu drehen.
Immer und immer wieder schwamm es einen riesen Zickzackkurs, als wollte es den gesamten
Teich inspizieren, ohne Pause und recht flott.

Was ich noch im Teich festgestellt habe, nachdem ich einmal einen Filter gereingt hatte,
kamem im Schmutzwasser ganz dünne, blutrote __ Würmer zum Vorschein. Vielleicht 2cm
lang und die und dünner als eine Stecknadel und sich ständig kringelnt.

Meine Molche schnappen sich keine Mückenlarven, ignorieren sie, selbst wenn sie ihnen
von der __ Nase zappeln, dafür konnte ich vorhin beobachten, wie eine unermütlich den
Kies, Steinchen für Steinchen untersuchte und in Zwischenräumen am Suchen war.

Die Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge hingegen kommen für Mückenlarven aus der nahen Ferne
angedüst und können gar nicht genug bekommen. Frage hier, kann es negativ sein, wenn
die Mücken aus einer nicht ganz sauberen Wasserquellen stammen ? Wobei, es heißt,
Mücken würden "gutes" Wasser bevorzugen, wo sie ihre Brut hinterlassen.

Und noch ein Gedankenansatz ... würde es Sinn machen, wenn noch eines der
Moderlieschen stirbt, diese zu einen Tierarzt zu bringen, um dort einen Grund
finden zu lassen oder verdreht man da die Augen, bei so einem "nichtigen" Tier ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2018)

Hi Daniel,

nee,
Larven von Stechmücken (schwarze Mückenlarven) lieben eher "gammeliges" müffelndes (sauerstoffarmes, pflanzenreste-/bakterienreiches) Wasser - da sind nämlich kaum Freßfeinde für die Larven drin zu erwarten.
Viele von uns Aquarianer stellen den Sommer über extra Speißbütten in den Garten und lassen im Wasser Brennnesseln, Beinwell ect. vergammeln um laufend frische lebende Mückenlarven für die Aquarienfische zu haben - schwarze Mülas sind nämlich auch "Viagra" für die meißten Fische. Der "Gestank" lockt Steckmücken in großen Mengen zur Eiablage in der Jauchebrühe an deren Larven dann Bakterien und feinsten Schwebstoffen aus der Jauche filtrieren. An Fische lassen sich die ausgesiebten Larven trotz ihres "vergammelten Lebensraumes" problemlos verfüttern (und die Jauche läßt sich als Blumerndünger und Blattlausbekämpungsmittel verwenden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2018)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Wobei, es heißt,
> Mücken würden "gutes" Wasser bevorzugen, wo sie ihre Brut hinterlassen.



das Zitat sollte eigentlich oben im vorherigen Beitrag stehen, (das kommt davon wenn man mit mit ner Hypo Beträge schreibt)


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juli 2018)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> ...........blutrote __ Würmer zum Vorschein. Vielleicht 2cm
> lang und die und dünner als eine Stecknadel und sich ständig kringelnt.


Rote Mückenlarven. Die suchen die __ Molche zwischen den Steinen auch.


----------



## Daniel_D (7. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> nee,
> 
> ...



So hatte ich es auch gemacht, aber unbewußt. Die Mückenlarven dann mit einer Einwegspritze abgesaugt und portioniert in
den Teich gespritz. __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge nahmen sie sofort an. 




Tottoabs schrieb:


> Rote Mückenlarven. Die suchen die __ Molche zwischen den Steinen auch.



Auf Grund der Tatsache, dass ich nur hier und da mal einen einzigen "Wurm" gesehen habe, käme es mir komisch vor, wenn das
auch Mücken sein sollten.


So, jetzt habe ich es endlich geschafft, doch noch mal die Kamera durch den Teich sausen zu lassen.
Ich kann jetzt bei keinem der Fische mehr weiße Punkte an den Flossen erkennen. Einzig bei einem
__ Bitterling schimmert kurz an der Seite die Haut etwas anders. Dafür sieht man jetzt aber gut, wie unterschiedlich
die Bitterlinge gefärbt sind. Ganz dunkle und recht helle Tiere.

Ebenso konnte ich bis jetzt nicht noch mal ein Bauchreiben beobachten. Dafür, wenn ich die Moderlieschen
betrachte, erkennt man schon unterschiedliche Zustände. Ganz Schlanke, dann schon recht gut gefüllte Exemplare
aber auch in der Färbung unterschiedliche. Ganz silberne und blau graue Tiere. Gekauft waren alle, Moderlieschen
und Bitterlinge, einfach dezent silbern.

Wenn aber nur vereinzelt Tier mager sind, andere hingegen dicker und die Bitterlinge wachsen, sollte man denken können,
die haben ausreichend natürliche Nahrung im Teich. Gestern fing wieder ein Moderlieschen an, sich etwas soderbar zu verhalten.
Drehte unentwegt, alleine, recht schnelle Runden in der Flachwasserzone. Es wirkte wie aufgedreht.
Beim letzten mal endete dieses Verhalten, nach einem Tag als Ableben ...

Die Jungtiere hingen machen bisher keiner Probleme, außer, dass sie immer wieder mal aus der Aufzuchtbox abhauen.
Inzwischen sind es schon gesichtete 10 Tiere. Allerings glaube ich nicht mehr, dass dies Moderlieschen sind.
Die inzwischen schon größeren Kleintiere bekommen einen rundlichen Bauch. Drum wird das dann doch eher der
Nachwuchs der Bitterlinge aus den __ Muscheln sein.

Dennoch habe ich gestern erstmals den Tieren Teichfutter gegeben, welches ich noch im Keller stehen hatte.
Weiche, puffige __ Würmer in einer buten Farbmischung. Ganz klein gezupft, da dies mal für Goldfische gedacht war.

Erst gab es für die tote Ware an der Oberfläche keinerlei Interesse. Nach einer ganzen Weile wurde dann doch einer
Neugierung und langte zu. Nach drei Versuchen als verspeißbar befunden. Jetzt dauerte es nicht mehr lange und
ich konnte große Augen machen. So viele Fische, wie dann auftauchten, obwohl mein Teich ja recht überschaubar
ist, habe ich noch nie auf einem Fleck erlebt. Die Lebendmückenfütterung läuft da in der Tiefe eher beschaulich ab,
und man erkennt nicht die Anzahl der Tiere, die dann aktiv sind.

Mir kam die Anzahl der Tiere komisch vor, so viele Fische im Teich zu haben, wo es sonst immer so leer ausschaut.

Bei der Kamerafahrt habe ich keinen toten Fisch im Teich gesichtet, also ein heimliches wegsterben dürfte nicht gegeben sein.
Dennoch, alle paar Tage ein mageres Moderlieschen ... warum ?

Das Algenaufkommen im Teich, kann man das noch als normal bezeichnen ? Es hieß ja, die UV-Lampe würde den
Agenwuchs eindämmen. Ich bin dennoch fast jeden Tag dran, und beseitige Algen, im Wasser, an der Wasseroberfläche
und was so als schwebender "Pudding" teils herum liegt. Der Teich steht ab ca. 15:00 im Schatten eine Baumes.
Die Oberfläche ist durch Seerosenblätter ein wenig geschützt.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Juli 2018)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Auf Grund der Tatsache, dass ich nur hier und da mal einen einzigen "Wurm" gesehen habe, käme es mir komisch vor, wenn das auch Mücken sein sollten.


Googel mal nach "Rote Mückenlarven" Ist eben eine andere Sorte es gibt einige Mückenarten.


----------



## sebi3 (7. Juli 2018)

Also hier drehen die __ Moderlieschen in der Brutzeit (die jetzt langsam zu ende geht, aber ein paar Eier sind noch an Stängeln) auch oft einzeln runden und jagen dabei andere Moderlieschen weg. So langsam begeben sich aber alle wieder in den Schwarm. Deine Moderlieschen sehen schon sehr groß aus, sind also vielleicht schon zweijährig, da könnte es sein, dass sie einfach natürlich sterben, denn viel älter als 3 Jahre werden sie nicht. Wenn sie nun schon ein paar Wochen im Teich sind sollten sie sich aber fortgepflanzt haben.
Hier sind keine anderen Fischarten im Teich, die ca. 15 Moderlieschen die ende April eingesetzt wurden (einige Monate zuvor wurde wie bei der auch der Teich umgebaut) haben hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Mini-Moderlieschen produziert:
 
Und so sieht das an mehreren Stellen im Teich aus.
Es handelte sich aber bei den 15 Stück wohl um jüngere erwachsene Exemplare, sie waren alle erst 5-7cm lang. Ich habe noch keinen toten Fisch gesehen, zählen ist zwar schwierig aber Pi mal Daumen würde ich sagen, dass noch alle "großen" Fische da sind. Die Baby-Fische die da in deinem Video "eingesperrt" zu sehen sind sehen nicht wie Moderlieschen aus. Hier schwimmen die Baby-Moderlieschen vor allem an der Wasseroberfläche. Wenn da auch nur ein Seerosenstängel voll mit Eiern geschlüpft sein sollte brauchst Du die um den Moderlieschenfortbestand vermutlich keine Gedanken zu machen, auch wenn die erwachsenen Tiere teilweise aus Altersgründen eingehen.


----------



## Daniel_D (7. Juli 2018)

sebi3 schrieb:


> Also hier drehen die __ Moderlieschen in der Brutzeit (die jetzt langsam zu ende geht, aber ein paar Eier sind noch an Stängeln) auch oft einzeln runden und jagen dabei andere Moderlieschen weg. So langsam begeben sich aber alle wieder in den Schwarm. Deine Moderlieschen sehen schon sehr groß aus, sind also vielleicht schon zweijährig, da könnte es sein, dass sie einfach natürlich sterben, denn viel älter als 3 Jahre werden sie nicht. Wenn sie nun schon ein paar Wochen im Teich sind sollten sie sich aber fortgepflanzt haben.
> Hier sind keine anderen Fischarten im Teich, die ca. 15 Moderlieschen die ende April eingesetzt wurden (einige Monate zuvor wurde wie bei der auch der Teich umgebaut) haben hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Mini-Moderlieschen produziert:
> Anhang anzeigen 200855
> Und so sieht das an mehreren Stellen im Teich aus.
> Es handelte sich aber bei den 15 Stück wohl um jüngere erwachsene Exemplare, sie waren alle erst 5-7cm lang. Ich habe noch keinen toten Fisch gesehen, zählen ist zwar schwierig aber Pi mal Daumen würde ich sagen, dass noch alle "großen" Fische da sind. Die Baby-Fische die da in deinem Video "eingesperrt" zu sehen sind sehen nicht wie Moderlieschen aus. Hier schwimmen die Baby-Moderlieschen vor allem an der Wasseroberfläche. Wenn da auch nur ein Seerosenstängel voll mit Eiern geschlüpft sein sollte brauchst Du die um den Moderlieschenfortbestand vermutlich keine Gedanken zu machen, auch wenn die erwachsenen Tiere teilweise aus Altersgründen eingehen.



Hallo, danke für deinen Bericht

Eingesperrt sind meine nur, aus Angst, sie könnten gefressen werden. Hatte selbst noch drei kleine Minimolche "dazugesperrt".
Der Kleineste davon ist jetzt schon gute 4cm lang und könnte ... werde ihn wohl kurz um ausquartieren.

Die Kleinen habe ich aus der Flachwasserzone geangelt. Wollte nicht pockern, ob die wenigen dann als Futter fungieren.
Bei Mückenarven, die nur ein paar Sekunden im Wasser sind, überlegen die Fische auch nicht lange ...

Ich hatte heute das Glück, aus der Kombination Paarungsritual um die Teichmuscheln und Zufütterung mit Trockenfutter,
alle meine Bitterlinge haben sich in der Flachwasserzone tumultartig gezeigt. Es braucht zwar ein paar Anläufe, aber am
Ende hatte ich mehrfach 11 Stück zählen können. Nur bei den Moderlieschen ist das fast nicht möglich.
Die sind zu verstreut und selten gleichzeitig sichtbar.

Ich habe heute noch mal ein Video gemacht, den Kamerafokus auf ganz nah justiert, um eine Art Makro-Aufnahmen machen zu können. 

Die Anzahl der Nachwuchs ist mir ja durchweg recht gering. Ein paar wenige junge __ Molche und dann die vielleich 10 Bitterlinge.
Ich habe bisher noch nicht verstanden, wie viel Nachwuchs die Bitterlinge tatsächlich durch die Muschel erzeugen. Für mich
klingt die Beschreibung bei Wikipedia etwas wiedersprüchlich.

Meine Fische waren eigenlich beim Kauf alle recht klein. Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich dabei schon um ältere Tiere gehandelt hat.
Es ist eher so, die die im Video klein ausschauen, sind nicht gewachsen, die anderen schon.
Ebenso sieht es bei den Bitterlingen aus, da sind welche bei, die sind fast doppelt so groß, wenn nicht sogar noch größer, andere
dafür nur kräftige geworden, aber nur dezent in der Länge gewachsen. Von den Bitterlingen ist, wenn man sie auch nicht immer
sieht, eigentlich im Action zu sehen, zumal sie sich um 4 __ Muscheln streiten können.

Bei den Moderlieschen finde ich halt deren Verhalten sehr seltsam. Bei den meisten Ableben war ich direkt dabei.
Sie waren völlig außer Kontrolle, und das meist innerhalb von ein paar wenigen Minuten.
Ich kannte sowas bisher nur von früher aus dem Aquarium, bei den Neonfischen, wo es bekannt war, sieht man bei denen
weiße Punkte, dauert es nicht mehr lange, und sie sterben ... wenn man nicht rechtzeitig ein Mittel ins Wasser gibt.
Und wenn die Moderlieschen parasitär befallen sein sollten, muß man das ja nicht gleich von außen erkennen.


----------



## Daniel_D (9. Juli 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Der Fisch auf dem Bild ist auf jeden Fall sehr mager......





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wie lange sind die __ Moderlieschen eigentlich schon im Teich?





Christine schrieb:


> Ein Filter mit UV ist übrigens für __ Muscheln nicht so prickelnd...leben die noch?





sebi3 schrieb:


> Also hier drehen die Moderlieschen in der Brutzeit auch oft einzeln runden und jagen dabei andere Moderlieschen weg.




Jetzt ist es wieder passiert 

wie ich eigentlich schon befürchtet hatte, es fing bereits vor ein paar Tagen an. Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte. hat sich wieder eines
der Moderlischen abgesondert. Das letzte hat es etwas über einen Tag durchgehalten. Die davor waren viel schneller inaktiv und dann tot.
Dieses Exemplar was jetzt seit, ich meine Samstag, immer wieder seine Runden zog, sicherlich auch Pausen machte, aber halt unentwegt
Bahnen zog, nicht wirklich jagte. Man sah mal, es wollte etwas an der Oberfläche schnappen, wo teils aber gar nichts zu sehen war .... aber,
es nahm noch seine Umwelt war. Flüchtete und schwamm nirgens wo vor.

Heute nach der Arbeit, man sah es gleich, das Moderlieschen war ohne jede Kraft. Verweilte lange an ein und der selben Stelle. Stand teils
direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche. Wenn es dann mal einen inneren Schub bekam und los schwamm, endete das auch mal an einem Topf,
Teichwand oder einer Pflanze.

Meine Aufnahmen sind von 16:00 bis etwa 18:45 ... ich fischte das Moderlieschen erst mit dem Becher, als es nur noch sehr regungslos im
Wasser stand. Der Becher ist unten offen und seitlich durchlöchert. Das Tier zappelt immer mal wieder, hat sich aber nicht mehr wirklich
unter Kontrolle. Wieder kann ich mit blosem Augen etwas am Tier erkennen. Auch wenn es nicht wirklich dick ausschaut, für mein Empfinden
würde ich es nicht als abgemagert bezeichnen.

Das Tier ist 53mm lang. Vom empfinden her würde ich meinen, gekauft war es noch kleiner. Alle anderen erkennbaren Tiere im Teich reagieren sofort
auf Flockenfutter. Dieses hier reagiert auf gar nichts mehr, als würde es nicht mehr sehen. Die Augen sind für mich klar und nach außen hin wie eine
Linse.

Das einzig Erfreuliche, seit gestern habe ich die Aufzuchtbox aus dem Teich genommen und den Nachwuchs sich selbst überlassen.
Obwohl sogar noch zwei Stecknadel-Clone dabei sind, weder die Moderlieschen noch die Bitterlinge greifen sie an. Die Bitterlingen
schießen teils durch den Mini-Schwarm einfach hindurch, aber schnappen nicht nach ihnen. Und die Winzlinge flüchten teilweise noch
nicht einmal. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet.

Falls vielleicht doch noch einer einen hilfreichen Rat hätte, wie ich das Moderlieschen Probem in den Griff bekommen kann ?
Es sind nicht mehr viele über....


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2018)

Du könntest zwischendurch die Fragen, wenn schon zitiert, auch mal beantworten.


----------



## LotP (10. Juli 2018)

Was ich mich so frage, der Teich hat 1500l und eine Tiefe von 80cm, ist er vielleicht einfach zu warm?
Bei den diesjährigen Temperaturen würde das mich jetzt nicht sonderlich wundern.

Bin jetzt kein __ Moderlieschen Besitzer/Experte, zumindest lt. Wikipedia sollen diese ohne Belüften (Filter/Springbrunnen sind hier idR zu vernachlässigen, was Sauerstoffeintrag betrifft) nicht längerfristig über 20° gehalten werden.
Und 20° haben in diesem Jahr Teiche ganz easy.

Was hast du für eine Wassertemperatur im Teich?


----------



## Daniel_D (10. Juli 2018)

Christine schrieb:


> Du könntest zwischendurch die Fragen, wenn schon zitiert, auch mal beantworten.



Welche Frage habe ich nicht beantwortet ?


----------



## Daniel_D (10. Juli 2018)

LotP schrieb:


> Was ich mich so frage, der Teich hat 1500l und eine Tiefe von 80cm, ist er vielleicht einfach zu warm?
> Bei den diesjährigen Temperaturen würde das mich jetzt nicht sonderlich wundern.
> 
> Bin jetzt kein __ Moderlieschen Besitzer/Experte, zumindest lt. Wikipedia sollen diese ohne Belüften (Filter/Springbrunnen sind hier idR zu vernachlässigen, was Sauerstoffeintrag betrifft) nicht längerfristig über 20° gehalten werden.
> ...



Ich kann das nicht wirklich beantworten, da ich jetzt nicht wüßte, wie ich die Wassertemperatur in den entsprechenden Zonen ermitteln könnte.
Wenn mir zu warm wäre, würde ich dann aber doch nicht meine Runden in der Fachwasserzone drehen.
Der Sauerstoffgehalt, leider nicht gemessen, da ich dazu nichts besitze, dürfte aber an Hand der Videos zu sehen sein, die Pflanzen geben reichlich davon ab.

Mir schwirrt halt immernoch die Idee im Kopf, dass die Tiere von irgend etwas infiziert sind. Sie schnappen ja auch nicht nach Luft, sondern fangen
irgend wann sich erkennbar unnormal zu verhalten. Alle anderen hingegen fressen und toben normal herum. Das auffällige Tier sondert sich direkt ab,
obwohl man nicht sieht, dass es angegriffen oder vertrieben wird.

Gestern Abend war das Tier dann auch verendet. Hatte noch versucht ein paar Nahaufnahmen zu machen, aber bis auf ein paar rote Punkte, sehe ich nichts.
Zwischen den Schuppen bzw oben auf und ein mal unten am oder im Auge.


----------



## teichinteressent (10. Juli 2018)

Jetzt miß die verdammte Temperatur! Du hast oben nicht 30°C und unten 20°C!

Thermometer rein und ablesen, zack zack.


----------



## Ida17 (11. Juli 2018)

Moin Daniel,

es wird hier schon eine ganze Weile diskutiert und nichts kommt dabei herum.
Dass Dir die Tiere nacheinander wegsterben ist nicht normal und sollte schnellstmöglich untersucht werden.
Was mich wundert ist, warum noch nicht die Frage nach den Wasserwerten kam. Die kann man für kleines Geld mit einem Tröpfchentest messen. Entweder gleich einen ganzen Koffer oder von Tetra gibt es auch eine Packung mit allen relevanten Werten wie kH, pH, O² etc.



Daniel_D schrieb:


> Der Sauerstoffgehalt, leider nicht gemessen, da ich dazu nichts besitze, dürfte aber an Hand der Videos zu sehen sein, die Pflanzen geben reichlich davon ab.



Und das ist meiner Ansicht der allergrößte Irrtum. Die Pflanzen produzieren zwar Sauerstoff, aber in der Nacht fällt der Gehalt rapide nach unten.
Und wenn es sich bei Deinem Teich um eine größere Badewanne handelt, ist es bei den Temperaturen ganz schnell aus mit Sauerstoff.

Entschuldige bitte die harschen Worte, aber es nützt nichts hier drüber zu mutmaßen was denn hätte sein können und ob überhaupt.
Wichtig sind die Wasserwerte, denn die geben einem zumindest ein paar Anhaltspunkte.

Ansonsten ist es auch möglich beim örtlichen Tierarzt nachzufragen, ob er sich das verendete Tier mal angucken kann.


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Juli 2018)

Wasserwerte: Ich will Temperatur!


----------



## Daniel_D (11. Juli 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Moin Daniel,
> 
> es wird hier schon eine ganze Weile diskutiert und nichts kommt dabei herum.
> Dass Dir die Tiere nacheinander wegsterben ist nicht normal und sollte schnellstmöglich untersucht werden.
> ...




Hallo ... ich hatte bereits erwähnt, dass ich einen Wassertest habe, von Sera 6in1. Sauerstoff ist dabei nicht enthalten.
Zusätzlich hatte ich mir noch einen separaten Phosphat-Test gesorgt. Die Werte sind soweit in Ordnung.

Die Frage nach eine Tierarzt hatte ich auch gestellt, da ich mich damit nicht auskenne, ob man überhaupt mit
solch einem Tier zum Tierarzt gehen kann oder man für leicht durchgeknallt angesehen wird, weil es ja nur ein
einfacher kleiner Fisch ist.

Gestern hatte ich bei Wikipedia zum __ Moderlieschen gelesen, es wäre anfällig auf schwankende Wasserqualität.
Man würde es sogar bei Wasserwerken als lebend Idinkator einsetzen.

Würde zumindest schon mal erklären, warum einige kurz um umkamen, als ich die Algen im Teich aufgewickelt und heraus
geangelt habe, nicht aber, warum immer nur ein einziger betroffen ist.



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wasserwerte: Ich will Temperatur!



Versuche ich Richtung Wochenende. Aktuell haben wir hier eh keinen Sommer mehr, soll erst ab morgen wieder
mit mehr Sonne losgehen.


----------



## sebi3 (12. Juli 2018)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Die Frage nach eine Tierarzt hatte ich auch gestellt, da ich mich damit nicht auskenne, ob man überhaupt mit
> solch einem Tier zum Tierarzt gehen kann oder man für leicht durchgeknallt angesehen wird, weil es ja nur ein
> einfacher kleiner Fisch ist.
> 
> ...


Das mit dem Tierarzt würde sich vermutlich schlicht nicht lohnen bei einem Fisch der je nach Größe oft für 50cent bis 1€ das Stück abgegeben wird oder sogar von Teichbesitzern verschenkt wird, wenn zu viel Nachwuchs anfällt.

Parasitenprobleme gibt es bei den Moderlieschen schon:
https://www.spektrum.de/news/die-koerperfresser-kommen/781974
Das würde auch den mangelnden Nachwuchs erklären. Oder wann hast Du sie denn eingesetzt? Die Moderlieschen hier wurden ende April eingesetzt und haben wie gesagt unzählige Baby-Moderlieschen gezeugt. Die Teichmuscheln für die Bitterlingsvermehrung können auch zum __ Parasiten-Problem beitragen.

Im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Fischen sind Moderlieschen eigentlich eher robust was den Sauerstoffgehalt und die Wasserqualität anbelangt, als Indikator kann man sie dennoch verwenden, da sie ggf. ihr Verhalten ändern. Ich denke, dass sie von daher eigentlich keine Probleme auch in dem kleinen Teich haben sollten, wenn er auch teilweise Schatten abbekommt, gut bepflanzt ist und das Wasser mit der Filterpumpe in Bewegung ist. Ich habe die Wassertemperatur schon öfters mit einem Alkohol-Flüssigkeitsthermometer gemessen, einfach in den Teich legen und eine halbe Stunde später wieder rausholen.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juli 2018)

Wir reden hier von Lebewesen, ist Euch das nicht bewusst? 
Ob die Tiere nur 1€ kosten oder nicht, Ihr behandelt sie wie Wegwerfartikel. Getreu dem Motto "Wenn alle weg sind, kauf ich mir eben Neue".
Wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass so eine Diskussion hier auftaucht. 

Es werden alle Ratschläge in den Wind geschlagen und jeder zweite Post hat den gleichen Inhalt.

Nur weil Du die Algen aufgewickelt hast, kommen keine Tiere um. Wohlmöglich aber, weil die Wasserwerte extrem schwanken? 
Hast Du es schon mal mit einem Wasserwechsel versucht?


----------



## Daniel_D (12. Juli 2018)

sebi3 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Tierarzt würde sich vermutlich schlicht nicht lohnen bei einem Fisch der je nach Größe oft für 50cent bis 1€ das Stück abgegeben wird oder sogar von Teichbesitzern verschenkt wird, wenn zu viel Nachwuchs anfällt.
> 
> Parasitenprobleme gibt es bei den __ Moderlieschen schon:
> https://www.spektrum.de/news/die-koerperfresser-kommen/781974
> ...



Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht hast Du ansatzweise zwar Recht, aber wenn man das Problem nicht findet kommt man nicht wirklich ans Ziel.
Auch wenn die Tiere nur 1,99€ gekostet haben, möchte ich denen schon eine möglichst gerechte Umgebung bieten, soweit ich dazu die
Möglichkeit habe.

Ich habe die Tiere seit Anfang Mai. Zudem hatte ich mich schon ein wenig belesen, drum ja auch der Gedanke, weg von den üblichen
Goldfischen, hin zu den friedlichen Moderlieschen und Bitterlingen.

Eich nur den stur fressenden Goldfischen zuzuschauen, auf Dauer ... ziemlich langsweilig. Die Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge und ihre Teichschnecken
bieten da schon eine viel interessantere Beobachtungsmöglichkeit, zumal, für mich Neuland. 

Das Wasser wird von eine Pumpe für einen 6000 l-Teich durchgefiltert. Mit Fischbesatz 3000 l-Teich. Der Filter hat eine UV-Lampe.
Das Wasser wird über einen Schaumsprulder aus einer Ton-Karaffe wieder in den Teich geleitet. Viel dauerhafte, direkte Bewegung herscht nicht.
Die Oberfläche wird 3x für 1h durch eine große Wasserkugel durchgespült.

Im www findet sich ein Bericht, wenn auch aus 2005, wo Moderlieschen durch eine eingeschleppe Krankheit große Probleme hatten.
https://fischundfang.de/moderlieschen-in-gefahr-13418/
"Der Krankheitserreger ähnelt einer schon bekannten Lachskrankheit und ist für den __ Blaubandbärbling selbst ungefährlich. 
Bei den Moderlieschen verhindert er hingegen fast vollkommen die erfolgreiche Fortpflanzung."

Gekauft waren anfangs 10 Moderlischen, nach zwei oder drei Sterbefällen, hatte ich noch ein mal 6 nachgekauft.

Ich kann bis jetzt keinen einzigen Moderlieschen-Nachwuchs festmachen. Meine, immernoch 8 __ Kleinfische, vermute ich, sind Bitterlinge.
__ Molche gibt es als Jungtiere auch nur einzelne Exemplare. Ein __ Bergmolch und vielleicht 4-5 gesichtete Teichmolche.
3 Jungmolche hatte ich sogar aus einem Eimer Wasser gefischt, der fast gefüllt mit Kies und alten Wasserpflanzen, direkt
neben dem Teich stand.

Bisher sind noch alle winzigen Fische vorhanden. Keines der Tiere wurde bisher aufgefressen. Heute habe ich zum ersten mal gesehen,
wie die großen Kleinen sich sogar am herabsinkenden Flockenfutter versuchen, es zerreißen und schlucken. Denen stehen die Algen
wohl auch langsam, wie Spinat bei Kindern, zum Hals raus ....

Die Wassertemperatur werde ich morgen oder Samstag messen. Wir hatten heute nur wenig Sonne. Es soll aber zum Wochenende
bei uns wieder richtig sommerlich werden. Hierzu werde ich probieren, ein digitales Fleischthermometer zunehmen.




Ida17 schrieb:


> Es werden alle Ratschläge in den Wind geschlagen und jeder zweite Post hat den gleichen Inhalt.
> 
> Nur weil Du die Algen aufgewickelt hast, kommen keine Tiere um. Wohlmöglich aber, weil die Wasserwerte extrem schwanken?
> Hast Du es schon mal mit einem Wasserwechsel versucht?



Nein, ich habe bisher einzig den Teich ein mal nachgefüllt, weil er durch die vielen warmen Tage einige Zentimeter verloren hat.
Die von mir schon öfters gemessenen Wasserwerte sind laut Sera ok.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juli 2018)

Hi Daniel,

das Problem mit den Lieschen ist

Teich vor 8 Wochen neu angelegt (dabei ist die alte Teichbiologie komplett vernichtet worden)

und dann sogleich empfindlich reagierende Fische rein (ein neuer/ komplett erneuterter Teich soll erst mal einige Monate einfahren um wieder einigermaßen stabile Wasserwerte/Bakterienfauna zu bekommen)

die zu früh eingesetzten __ Moderlieschen kommen mit dem Wasser-/Bakterienstämmen net klar da sie andere gewohnt waren und sterben daher schnell weg. Der Nachwuchs ist im Teich geschlüpft, daher ist er wesentlich stabiler

MfG Frank


----------



## Daniel_D (12. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> das Problem mit den Lieschen ist
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

dazu hätte ich dann die Frage, wie erreiche ich einigermaßen stabile Wasserwerte/Bakterienfauna, wenn mir zu einem Wasserwechsel geraten wird ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juli 2018)

Hi Daniel,

Leitungswasser weißt keine so starken Schwankungen auf. Vor allem bakteriell ist es normalerweise kaum belastet (und gerade die Bakterienstämme, die organische Substanz angreifen - siehe Flossen der Bitterlinge, Schuppenverlust/Einblutungen bei den Lieschen - müssen die nächsten Wochen auf einem sehr geringen Stand gehalten werden (daher auch fleisig absterbende Algen ect entfernen)


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Juli 2018)

Thermometer geht billiger: Entweder aus der Zoohandlung/Baumarkt für Aquarium oder Pool oder eines für den Kühlschrank gibt es bei Kaufland.


----------



## Ida17 (12. Juli 2018)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> wie erreiche ich einigermaßen stabile Wasserwerte/Bakterienfauna, wenn mir zu einem Wasserwechsel geraten wird



Wasserwechsel dienen dazu, die Keimbelastung im Teich zu reduzieren und Nährstoffe herauszunehmen. Fische scheiden ebenfalls Exkremente aus, da macht es durchaus Sinn das Wasser auch mal zu wechseln. Natürlich nicht alles auf einmal, sondern stufenweise in 10%, 20% etc. Bei Deiner Teichgröße würden 10% etwa 170l entsprechen, was nicht viel ist, aber doch schon etwas bewirkt.


----------



## Daniel_D (14. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Leitungswasser weißt keine so starken Schwankungen auf. Vor allem bakteriell ist es normalerweise kaum belastet (und gerade die Bakterienstämme, die organische Substanz angreifen - siehe Flossen der Bitterlinge, Schuppenverlust/Einblutungen bei den Lieschen - müssen die nächsten Wochen auf einem sehr geringen Stand gehalten werden (daher auch fleisig absterbende Algen ect entfernen)



Danke für den Tipp.  Ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit mein Wasser jetzt noch detailierter zu untersuchen.
Ich konnte aktuell auch eine Flossenprobleme mehr bei den Tieren im Video erkennen.
Ich hatte mich auch verlassen, der "Filter" macht das schon. Dem Filter wurde bei Amazon zwar bei einigen wenigen nachgesagt, 
der würde nichts bringen. Der überwiegende Teil der Kritiken lautete aber, nach 2-3 Wochen war mein Teich klar .... 
Zumal man ja versprochen bekommt, die UV-Lampe würde Algen und Bakterien bekämpfen.
Der Filter wurde auch mit Söll Teichstarter nach Anleitung benetzt.

Meine Algen im Teich haben sich im Laufe der Zeit auch verändert. Und hier für mich wieder das Problem, um so mehr man im www sucht, 
wird man nicht schlauer, sondern nur noch mehr verwirrt. Algen sind gut, ein Zeichen für gute Wasserqualität ... usw .

Anfangs waren es dunkelgrüne Algen, die man recht leicht aufwickeln könnte, weil sie sich, ähnlich wie bei Spinnweben, recht leicht im Wasser
aneinanderklebten. Die ist mittlerweile nicht mehr gegeben. Die Algen sind zwar noch, doch deren Eigenschaften ist jetzt, obwohl sie noch 
zusammenhängen, eher in einem Zerfallstadium bzw sie kleben nicht mehr. Die Molchen und Jungfische bleiben aber noch drinne hängen.
Aber man bekommt sie nicht mehr aufgewickelt. Sind zwar noch grün, aber eher ganz dezent in Richtung braun gehend.
Dafür sammeln sich jetzt ganz kleine Algeninseln an der Wasseroberfläche, an Pflanzen zB, wo sie hängen bleiben.

Der Rest des Algenwuchses ist deutlich zurückgegangen, wenn aber wieder mehr Sonnenstunden vorhanden sind, sieht man direkt das Wachstum.

Ich habe gestern noch mal rund 500 Liter Leitungswasser in den Teich einfließen lassen, weil der Wasserstand erneut deutlich gesunken war.
Zuvor den dünnen Kiesgrund in der Flachwasserzone so gut es geht, gesäubert. Hierzu habe ich eine Art Mulmsauger, wie man ihn in einem
Aqarium zB benutzt. Der Kies wird aufgwirbelt und Schebeteile eingesaut. Es lag eine Menge Fischkot herum.
Danach noch Algen gekeschert. Nach dieser Aktion habe ich diesmal keine negative Veränderung bei den Fischen erkennen können.

Heute Morgen habe ich dann die Wassertemperatur gemessen. Ob das Chinagerät, ein Bratenthermometer mit zwei Sonden, exakt mißt, weiß ich nicht.
Am Grund und in der Flachwasserzone wurden gegen 9:00 20°C angezeigt. Die Sonne schien bereits seit dem frühen Morgen.
Gegen 15:30-16:00 bekommt der Teich dann erst kompletten Schatten, zuvor hatten wir dauerhaft Sonne und es war heute sehr warm. 
Hier habe ich um 18:00 dann am Grund 25°C und in der Flachwasserzone 27°C gemessen.

Die mit dem Sera-Messstreifen gemessenen Wasserwerte mit Grundwasser vom Teich sind lt. Sera bei 97% optimal.

Auch heute am späten Nachmittag zeigte sich kein Fisch mit für mich unnormalem Verhalten.
Alle 8 Jungfische sind noch da. Hauptsächlich in der Flachwasserzone frei schwimmend. Trauen sich mittlerweile aber auch
in den Hauptbereich, den sie sonst immer gemieden hatten und fressen jetzt auch schon vorsichtig von der Wasseroberfläche.

Flockenfutter eingestreut, man sah erst kein Leben im Teich, sofort kamen __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge hoch und zappelten, um das Futter zuerst
zuerwischen. Selbst bis in die ungeschützte Flachwasserzone.´

Auch die __ Muscheln verhalten sie weiterhin, unterschiedlich, unverändert. Eine macht fast gar nichts, lebt aber. Eine andere steht in der Ecke, hat
aber den "Rüssel" offen und filtert. Eine weiter liegt am Teichboden, seit langem an unveränderter Position, hat aber auch den Rüssel offen.
Die Vierte kann ich leider nicht genau einsehen, bewegt sich aber langsam über die Tage am Teichgrund.

Einzig ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass vermehrt Weichschnecken in den Teich fallen und verenden. Zuvor sind sie immer nur abends an den
Teich gekommen, die Teichfolien bis zur Wasseroberfläche gerutscht, vermutlich kurz getrunken, und dann auch wieder abgedreht.
Jetzt liegen die ersten am Teichgrund, wo ich versuche sie einzusammeln.



teichinteressent schrieb:


> Thermometer geht billiger: Entweder aus der Zoohandlung/Baumarkt für Aquarium oder Pool oder eines für den Kühlschrank gibt es bei Kaufland.



Hallo, ich habe ein 2-Kanal Fleichthermometer genommen. Da dies eine recht lange Verkabelung besitzt und die Sonde bis auf den Grund reicht.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2018)

Ein simples Badewannenthermometer oder wie schon angemerkt ein Kühlschrankthermometer hätte es auch getan. Ist so ein Fleischthermometer nicht im falschen Meßbereich unterwegs. Du willst doch max. 30°C messen und nicht ob das Fleisch 85-100°C hat. Für mich ist das völlig ungeeignet. Auch ein Badewannenthermometer kann man versenken. Dazu braucht es nur beschwert zu werden und an einer simplen Schnur läßt man es in die Tiefe bzw. holt man es aus der Tiefe wieder an die Oberfläche.
Ganz einfach und simpel.

Aber egal ... du hast 27°C gemessen, was eindeutig zu viel ist. Ich würde versuchen den Teich abzuschatten. Sonnenschirm wäre bei deiner Teichgröße sicher ein gutes Mittel.


----------



## Daniel_D (14. Juli 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ein simples Badewannenthermometer oder wie schon angemerkt ein Kühlschrankthermometer
> 
> Aber egal ... du hast 27°C gemessen, was eindeutig zu viel ist. Ich würde versuchen den Teich abzuschatten. Sonnenschirm wäre bei deiner Teichgröße sicher ein gutes Mittel.



Guten Abend,

ich habe leider im Moment nur dieses Fleischthermometer. Dessen Messbereich liegt zwischen 0 und 300°C.
Dennoch könnte es sein, dass es halt nicht genau mißt. Ich hätte noch ein IR-Thermometer ... sicherlich für Wasser auch nicht optimal.

Die Flachwasserzone hatte ich ja schon extra mit hellem Kies ausgelegt, damit die schwarze Teichfolie versteckt wird und diese nicht
durch die Sonne noch zusätzlich stark aufheizt.
Die Seerosen haben zwar einiges an Schwimmblättern hochgetrieben, was aktuell aber leicht rückläufig ist. Es wuchert die
Oberfläche nicht zu. Es ist geschätzt nur 1/4 der Wasseroberfläche mit Seerosenblättern bedeckt.

Eine Abschattung mit einem Sonnenschirm, kann ich mir jetzt nicht wirklich vorstellen. Wenn ich zu Hause wäre und diesen
gleichzeit aufstelle, ok, aber als Lösung für einen längeren Zeitraum ... nein.
Selbst wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich würde auf der Sonnenseite hohes Schilfgras wachsen lassen, die Sonne steht so hoch, das würde
kein Gras abschatten. Selbst noch um 16:00 braucht es unseren 4m hohen Kirschbaum, um dem Teich wirklich abzuschatten bis zum Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2018)

Willst du den Fischen etwas gutes tun oder nicht ...

Wenn es für Dich unmöglich ist einen Schirm aufzuspannen, solltest du halt zu anderen Mittel greifen.

Ich hätte da zB. ein Sonnensegel im Köcher oder ein Dach über den Teich. Beides stabil genug um es unbeaufsichtigt zu lassen.

Es kommt mir vor, als wenn du die Fische zum Zweck deines Forschestriebes hältst. 

Handel endlich. Mach täglich einen Teilwasserwechsel um die WT zu senken und um den Keimdruck zu verringern. Reinige deinen Filter wöchentlich. Bringe Sauerstoff durch einen Belüfter in den Teich. 

Kauf Dir einen Tröpfchen Wassertest und messe wöchentlich die Wasserqualität.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Juli 2018)

Daniel, 
einfache Badethermometer gibt es in jeder Drogerie. Das sollte doch innerhalb einer Woche zu schaffen sein, da mal eins zu besorgen …!? Und Sonnensegel gibt es in diversen Größen in jedem Baumarkt. Auch kein Problem. Die Kosten für beides halten sich in Grenzen. Also ran an die Arbeit – DU trägst die Verantwortung für Lebewesen, die sich aus ihrer misslichen Lage nicht selber befreien können!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2018)

auch in jedem Aquaristikladen sind geeignete Thermometer erhältlich

MfG Frank


----------



## Daniel_D (15. Juli 2018)

Digicat schrieb:


> Es kommt mir vor, als wenn du die Fische zum Zweck deines Forschestriebes hältst.



Genau, das ist mein Antrieb.
Auch ein Sonnensegel oder anderes "Mobiliar" kommt leider nicht in Frage. 
Im Moment könnte ich mir hier nur vorstellen, für das nächste Jahr, einen Umbau des Teiches vorzunehmen.
Mehr Volumen und weniger Flachwasserzone, obwohl diese auch jetzt noch von allen Tieren aufgesucht wird.

Den Filter habe ich bisher nicht gereinigt, da der Wasserdurchsatz noch ausreichend ist.
Einzig ein mal geöffnet, aus Neugier, und den Glaskolben der UV-Lampe gereingt.
Zum Reinigen des Filters soll dieser einzig von außen mechanisch ausgewrungen und
rückwärts über einen separaten Auslauss durchgespült werden.

[sorry, mein Fehler] eben noch mal die BDA durchgelesen:
"Wenn das Wasser kaum noch fließen kann und dies durch die Reinigungsfunktion nicht mehr zu beheben
ist, müssen die Schwämme ausgewaschen oder ggf. durch neue ersetzt werden.
Als Hilfe dient hier die Kontrolle an der Oberseite"
Also ist der Indikator an der Oberseite keine Anziege, wann der Filter, sondern die Schwämme selbst,
außerhalb des Filtergehäuses gereingt oder getauscht werden müssen.

Werde den Filter heute Abend einer Reinigung unterziehen und gründlich durchquetschen und durchspülen.
UV-Röhre auch noch mal prüfen, ob erneut Kalk auf dem Glas abgelagert wurde.
Durch ein Kontrollfenster ist jedenfalls noch lila Licht von außen zu erkennen.
Eine weitere Optio wäre noch, das Fitergehäuse in die Erde einzugraben, wobei es jetzt nicht den
Eindruck macht, es wäre fühlbar warm und würde im Freien zusätzlich das Wasser erwärmen,



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Daniel,
> einfache Badethermometer gibt es in jeder Drogerie.





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> auch in jedem Aquaristikladen sind geeignete Thermometer erhältlich



Hallo, ich habe mich für das kleine *a* entschieden. 
Ein Temperatur-Datenlogger ist unterwegst und sollte im Laufe der kommenden Woche eintreffen.
Mich würde hier der komplette Verlauf der Wassertemperatur über den/die Tage hinweg schon interessieren.

Aktuell, 12:15, hat der Teich 20°C in der Tiefe und 21°C im flachen Bereich.
Die Sonne scheint seit heute früh, keine Wolken zu sehen.
Schatten würde hier einzig eine Abdeckung von oben bewirken.
Im Moment steht die Sonne so hoch über den Teich, 2m in der Senkrechten werfen grad mal 40cm Schatten.

Ich frage mich, wie konnten all die Jahre zuvor nur die anderen Fische die Sommer überleben.
Und, wie kommt es, dass jetzt bereits große Badeseen mit 23°C geführt werden ?
Stand: 12.07.2018 https://www.wetteronline.de/?gid=NRW&iid=NRW&pcid=pc_aktuell_watertemperature&pid=p_aktuell_lakes


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2018)

Da hast doch von 27°C WT geschrieben ... also wie jetzt ?


> Hier habe ich um 18:00 dann am Grund 25°C und in der Flachwasserzone 27°C gemessen.





Daniel_D schrieb:


> Auch ein Sonnensegel oder anderes "Mobiliar" kommt leider nicht in Frage.


Dann mach die Fische und Teichmuscheln raus.

Du experimentierst auf Kosten der Fische ... zeigt auch wieder dieses Zitat


Daniel_D schrieb:


> Ein Temperatur-Datenlogger ist unterwegst und sollte im Laufe der kommenden Woche eintreffen.
> Mich würde hier der komplette Verlauf der Wassertemperatur über den/die Tage hinweg schon interessieren.



Dir sterben die Fische weg und du tust nix. Tierquälerei nennt man das.

Wie schaut es mit der Sauerstoffsättigung am Abend bei 27°C aus ?


----------



## Daniel_D (15. Juli 2018)

Filter ist gereingt. Nach dem was sich im Rückwärtsgang ausspülen ließ, war es sicherlich auch nötig.
Einen besseren Durchsatz an Wasser kann ich im Nachhinein jedoch nicht erkennen. 
Es sprudelt scheinbar gleich wie zuvor aus der Schaumdüse.

Im Schmutzwasser sind dafür aber zahlreiche winzige Tierchen, lebend, zu erkennen. 
Die Wassertemperatur war heute gegen 15:30 bei 26 oben 25°C unten.
Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, ich habe keine Sauerstoffmessung.



Digicat schrieb:


> Dir sterben die Fische weg und du tust nix.




Dass taten die Moderslieschen, jeweils EINES, bereits schon im Mai, Herr Dr. .

Im Moment stirbt hier nichts weg, sondern die Jungtiere wachsen. Aber vielleicht möchten sie ein Live-Interview mit
ihnen führen, um aller Welt klar zu machen, wie ich meine armen Fische und __ Muscheln quäle.


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Juli 2018)

Warum so förmlich? Wir dutzen uns hier alle.

Wenn jetzt alles gut ist, freuen wir uns.
Irgendetwas war ab Mai aber nicht in Ordnung. Da es auch da schon warm war, können zu hohe Temperaturen nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Ich gehe davon aus, das die Schwankungen zwischen Tag und Nacht auch extrem waren. Damit auch der Sauerstoffgehalt. Die Pflanzen begannen gerade erst zu wachsen.

Aus welcher Ecke Deutschlands kommst du? PLZ die ersten drei Stellen reichen mir. Ich will mir mal die Wetterdaten anschauen.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2018)

Also sind ja schon mehrere gestorben und du hast ausführlich geschildert wie sie gestorben sind.

Du hast uns mitgeteilt das am Abend 27°C WT herrschten.

Den Teich abschatten bist du nicht gewillt. Warum eigentlich ?

Du mußt Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen. Tipps hast du bekommen.

Jetzt bist du am Zug.

Wenn Fische doch schreien könnten ...


----------



## Ida17 (16. Juli 2018)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Dass taten die Moderslieschen, jeweils EINES, bereits schon im Mai, Herr Dr. .
> 
> Im Moment stirbt hier nichts weg, sondern die Jungtiere wachsen. Aber vielleicht möchten sie ein Live-Interview mit
> ihnen führen, um aller Welt klar zu machen, wie ich meine armen Fische und __ Muscheln quäle.



Warum bist Du so patzig? 

Du meldest Dich hier an, erklärst uns groß und breit was Dein Problem ist, wir möchten Dir helfen und dann stellst Du komplett auf stur? 
Ist Dir überhaupt daran gelegen, die Tipps anzunehmen oder möchtest Du uns mit Deinen Forschungsergebnissen nur beweisen, dass wir alle im Unrecht sind?


----------



## H0LGER (16. Juli 2018)

Ganz ehrlich - im Moment bin ich doch sehr verwundert für was dieses Forum hier eine Plattform bietet


----------



## Kathrinvdm (16. Juli 2018)

Du meinst, da ist ein Trollfisch in unseren Teich geraten? Hmmm, ich habe gehört, die soll man auf keinen Fall füttern!

Aber Spaß beiseite, das hier ist leider ernst: Wo immer sich die Möglichkeit bietet, Tiere aus einer misslichen Lage zu retten, sollte man tunlichst versuchen zu helfen. Auch wenn es mühselig und beinahe aussichtslos erscheint. Finde ich persönlich zumindest. Denn die Tiere können sich nicht selber helfen …


----------



## H0LGER (16. Juli 2018)

Kathrin, da bin ich voll und ganz bei dir.
Doch ich denke mal hier ist kaum wenn überhaupt zu helfen. Der Threadersteller hält nunmal Fisch unter den wiedrigsten Umständen und ist auch nicht bereit diese zu ändern. Ich sehe hier nur jemanden der eine Plattform sucht um das ableben seiner Fische zu dokumentieren woran er offensichtlich freude hat. Ich frage mich ganz ernsthaft ob es die Fische sind denen geholfen werden muss.


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Juli 2018)

Bleibt mal bitte ruhig!
Bis zum Beitrag von @ digicat war alles in Ordnung. Seitdem lese ich nur ein Rumgehacke. Wenn man nämlich angefertzt wird, kommt nichts Anderes zurück.

Laßt @ daniel_d doch erst einmal wieder antworten.


----------



## Ida17 (16. Juli 2018)

Das Rumgehacke beruht darauf, dass wir uns den Mund fusselig reden und nichts dabei herumkommt.

Jeder hat jetzt versucht nützliche Anregungen zu geben, von Wasserwechsel bis Beschattung des Teiches. Daniel beharrt auf seiner Meinung, dass die Tiere durch __ Parasiten verendet sind. Er hat seinen Forschungsdrang offen dagelegt, aber erwartest Du, Teichinteressent, dass wir das so einfach in Kauf nehmen?
Ob kleines __ Moderlieschen oder großer Koi, ich experimentiere doch nicht auf Kosten der Lebewesen.


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Juli 2018)

> Es kommt mir vor, als wenn du die Fische zum Zweck deines Forschestriebes hältst.
> Genau, das ist mein Antrieb.


Genau das lese ich in diesen Worten *nicht*! Das ist für mich schon Reaktion.

Ida, wir reden sicher vom Gleichen.
Ich habe jedes Jahr meine Kaulquappen vom Filter einzeln in den Teich zurückgesetzt! Abgestürzte __ Wespen und __ Hornissen rette ich jedes Mal aus dem Teich.
Rate mal, was die Trommler- und Endlosbandfilterbetreiber diesbezüglich machen. Ich behaupte, die gehen ...
Ihr könnt mich auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Ida17 (17. Juli 2018)

Ich wollte Dich nicht angreifen, Du machst Dir schließlich die gleichen Gedanken um das Wohl der Fische. Nur findest Du es nicht auch merkwürdig, dass wir hier zu keinem Ergebnis kommen? 

Der Tröt kann auch gerne geschlossen werden, es wurden sämtliche Anregungen gegeben und im Endeffekt bleibt es an Daniel diese zu verinnerlichen. Die Bedenken bleiben allerdings, denn wenn Daniel schon keine Zeit hat normale Thermometer beim örtlichen Drogeriemarkt zu kaufen, geschweige denn 4 Holzpfäle mit einem Segel (ein großes Badetuch tuts auch) aufzustellen, wie soll man sich dann um einen Teich kümmern? 

Tut mir echt leid, aber ich bin hiermit raus.


----------



## Daniel_D (18. Juli 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Bleibt mal bitte ruhig!
> Bis zum Beitrag von @ digicat war alles in Ordnung. Seitdem lese ich nur ein Rumgehacke. Wenn man nämlich angefertzt wird, kommt nichts Anderes zurück.
> 
> Laßt @ daniel_d doch erst einmal wieder antworten.



Oh ein Lichtblick, ich danke Dir.

Meine Pause beruhte einzig auf der Tatsache, es gab bisher keine Neuigkeiten ...

Ich hatte mir zwar am Montag nach der Arbeit von JBL einen Sauerstofftest besorgt. Zwei Flüssigkeiten und ein Testglas.
Zu Hause angekommen mußte ich leider feststellen, irgend etwas hat mir meine Filteranlage über den Tag hinweg
abgeschaltet. Diese wird per Funkschaltsteckdose aktiviert. 

Die Teichtemperatur lag, trotz warmen und sonnigen Tag, ein Grad unter dem der Vortage. Dies könnte ich
dann doch vielleicht dem freistehenden Filtergehäuse zurechnen, dass ja über Stunden nicht durchflossen wurde.

Das Testergebnis, nach Anleitung mit je 6 Tropfen, Wasser aus der Tiefe gezogen, lag nach meiner optischen Beurteilung bei etwa 6.
Gestern, ich komme nach Hause, wieder steht die Filterpumpe ... keine Erklärung, außer, jemand nutzt auf einmal die selbe Funkspielerei.

Heute, die Pumpe ist durchgelaufen. Noch mal einen Test gemacht, wieder mit Wasser aus der Tiefe. Temperatur lag bei 24°C unten,
25°C im Flachbereich. Diesmal ist das Ergebnis ein gutes Stück dunkler, Richtung 8, wenn auch nicht ganz, aber dunkler als 6.

Der Boden im Teich ist gut gefüllt mit __ Wasserpest. Es stehen mehrere Seerosen drinne. 
Weiter oben mehrer __ Schwertlilien und noch mehr Seerosen in separaten Behaältnissen.
Auch die Flachwasserzone hat weitere Pflanzen.
Heute ist zum ersten mal eine neue, rosafarbene Seeroseblüte dazugekommen. 

Die Fische zeigen keine ungewöhlichen Bewegungen. Dafür sind die Jungfische inzwischen quer über den Teich verteilt.
Man sieht sie zusammen nur noch, wenn es Flockenfutter gibt. Dann dauert es eine ganze Weile, aber sie sammeln sich
immer noch in ihrer kleinen Gruppe zusammen.


----------



## lollo (19. Juli 2018)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> keine Erklärung, außer, jemand nutzt auf einmal die selbe Funkspielerei.


Moin,

da kann man doch Abhilfe schaffen, in dem man die Progammierung ändert. (Schiebeschalter Stellung verändern)


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Juli 2018)

Wozu überhaupt eine Funksteckdose?
Eine unnötige Fehlerquelle mehr.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Juli 2018)

Eine Filteranlage sollte 24/7 durchlaufen, Du holst Dir doch nur die Mocke damit rein


----------



## Daniel_D (19. Juli 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da kann man doch Abhilfe schaffen, in dem man die Progammierung ändert. (Schiebeschalter Stellung verändern)



Hallo, ich weiß ja leider den tatsächlichen Grund nicht. In Frage käme ein Stromausfall, weil dann das Relais in den Ruhezustand
zurückfällt oder halt ein gezieltes Funksignal. Ein einfaches Umschalten ist leider nicht ganz so einfach möglich, da ich
die 4 Kanal-Empfangsmodule in die Gartensteckdosensäulen verstaut habe und diese danach verklebt worden sind.

Alles am Teich läuft über eine Funksteuerung. Der Reiherschreck ... ein Funk-Bewegungsmelder, der eine Wasserfontaine aktiviert.
Hatte in Youtubebeiträger gesehen, __ Reiher wären schreckhaft auf Wasserspritzer. Früher, als wir nur Goldfische hatte, hatten wir auch hungrige Reiher.
Bisher konnte ich noch keinen feststellen, obwohl sie in unserer Gegend herumfliegen.
Dafür funktioniert der Reiherschreck aber erfolgreich bei nachbars Katzen. So erfolgreich sogar, dass sie nach kurzer
Zeit ganz unseren Garten meiden. 
Dank Videoüberwachung konnte ich die sogar bei ihren Besuchen erwischen.





Kleinere Vögel, wie Amseln oder Tauben ließen sich nicht von den plötzlichen Wasserspritzern beeindrucken.
Ein Taube versucht sogar vom Teichfolienrand in die Flachwasserzogen zu krabbeln, was ihr aber nicht gelang.
Sie rutschte an der Folien ab, was sie wiederum nicht mochte ... und flatterte dann lieder wieder hoch, anstatt
in den Teich zu gehen.

Eine Wasserkugel wird mehrmals am Tag auch per Funk zugeschaltet. Die Teichpumpe selbst läuft eigentlich nur
über Funk, um sie bei Bedarf "bequem" ausschalten zu können. Ansonsten läuft diese durch.


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Juli 2018)

> Die Teichpumpe selbst läuft eigentlich nur über Funk, um sie bei Bedarf "bequem" ausschalten zu können.


Ich hoffe, du hast das Ding jetzt endlich im Teich versenkt.


----------



## Daniel_D (20. Juli 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast das Ding jetzt endlich im Teich versenkt.



Hallo, es gab bis jetzt keinen weiteren Ausfall.

Dafür habe ich jetzt erfaßt, wie der Temperaturverlauf im Laufe eines Sonnentages im Teich ist.







Wir hatten heute einen recht warmen, wenn auch nicht durchgehend sonnigen Tag. 
Es gab zwischendurch immer mal kurz Wolken am Himmel. Dennoch, die Außentemperaturen waren sehr warm.
Die Außentemperatur wurde nicht im Schatten gemessen.

Gemessen wurde seit gestern Abend 20:26 bis heute Abend 19:58.
Erstaunlich finde ich hierbei, dass die recht kühle Nacht von Mitternacht bei 20°C, bis fast runter auf 15°C, nur eine
sehr geringe Auswirkungen auf den Teichtemperatur hatte.

Gegen 19:20 habe ich dem Teich noch mal rund 500 Liter Leitungswasser zugeführt. 
Auch dies hatte nur eine unbedeutende Senkung zur Folge.

Aktuell regnet es hier, warum auch immer. Angekündigt war davon überhaupt nichts.

Die Fische sind weiter normal aktiv. Stürzen sich auf das Flockenfutter, welches es 1x am Tag, Abends gibt.


----------



## Haggard (21. Juli 2018)

Was nützt das jetzt, wenn in Zukunft wieder Todesfälle durch Sauerstoffmangel auftreten ? Du solltest jetzt handeln um Vorzubeugen....So eine zusätzliche Pumpe mit Sprudelstein kostet nun auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2018)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Die Fische sind weiter normal aktiv. Stürzen sich auf das Flockenfutter, welches es 1x am Tag, Abends gibt.


Damit solltest du die auf jeden Fall bisschen Fitter halten.

Bei deinem kleinen Teich würde es mich Interessieren, ob es etwas bringt, wenn man einen Schlauch an eine kleine Pumpe hängt und den Schlauch dann so 60 cm Tief durch die Erde führt. Vielleicht paar Kringel im Boden. Dann wieder in den Teich. Die Erde in der Tiefe sollte das Wasser kühlen. Wo du so schön messen kannst, müsste man doch eine Auswirkung sehen können.


----------



## Daniel_D (22. Juli 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Was nützt das jetzt, wenn in Zukunft wieder Todesfälle durch Sauerstoffmangel auftreten ? Du solltest jetzt handeln um Vorzubeugen....So eine zusätzliche Pumpe mit Sprudelstein kostet nun auch nicht die Welt.



Ich weiß nicht, woher Du dein Wissen hast, dass nur eines meiner verstorbenen Tiere an Sauerstoffmagel verendet ist ...



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Damit solltest du die auf jeden Fall bisschen Fitter halten.
> 
> Bei deinem kleinen Teich würde es mich Interessieren, ob es etwas bringt, wenn man einen Schlauch an eine kleine Pumpe hängt und den Schlauch dann so 60 cm Tief durch die Erde führt. Vielleicht paar Kringel im Boden. Dann wieder in den Teich. Die Erde in der Tiefe sollte das Wasser kühlen. Wo du so schön messen kannst, müsste man doch eine Auswirkung sehen können.




Hallo, um Wasser durch einen Schlauch zu befördern, wird man mit einer einfachen Teichpumpe wohl nicht zurecht kommen.
Die Teichpumpen können zwar Wasser befördern, aber keinen wirklichen Druck aufbauen. Jeder Meter mehr an Weg durch einen Schlauch, 
bedeutet aber zusätzliche Arbeit für die Pumpe. Am Ende würde dann wohl nur noch ein Rinnsal aus dem Schlauch kommen.

Man müßte dann wohl auch noch erkunden, in welcher Tiefe in der Erde welche Temperatur herscht. Und, ab wann hat man die Erde
um den Schlauch herum soweit erwärmt, dass ein kühlender Effekt nicht mehr gegeben ist.

Ein Wert vom 20.17.2018 Badesee Langenfeld 25 °C ...  Wolfssee Duisburg 26°C, wobei, es gibt auch noch Seen mit deutlich geringeren Temperaturen.

Über das Futter bin ich jedoch schon erstaunt, wie sich die Tiere darauf stürzen, wo es hieß, diese bräuchten kein Zusatzfutter.
Auf der Packung des Teichflockenfutters wird empfohlen, 3x am Tag zu füttern ... es gibt von mir aber nur ein mal am Abend etwas,
was dann auch durchweg restlos von der Oberfläche geholt wird und selbst das, was im Kies oder Pflanzen landet noch von den
Tieren aufgespürt wird. Das Jagtverhalten der __ Moderlieschen aus dem Wasser heraus, konnte ich jetzt schon eine ganze Weile
nicht mehr feststellen. Vermutlich weil es auch kaum noch erkennbar kleine __ Fliegen an der Wasseroberfläche gibt.
Das Flockenfutter wird dafür aber immer noch blitzschnell geholt. Man sieht nur das Wasser sich bewegen, das Geräusch
vom Plätscher, aber das Moderlieschen ist schon lange wieder weg. Da sind die Bitterlinge doch noch ein ganzes Stückchen
gemütlicher beim Futtern ...

Inzwischen kann man selbst bei den größten der Nachwuchstiere beobachten, wie sie, wie die alten Tiere, wie Kühe, in der
Tiefe des Teiches die Algen von den Teichwänden abgrasen ... was auch ein Zeichen dafür sein sollte, es sind Bitterlingjunge.
Die Kleinen wachsen im Moment rasent schnell und die Größten sind schon gute 3cm lang.

Ich hatte die Tage noch mal Algen aus dem Teich geholt, mit einem einfachen Kescher. Beim Umstülpen, um ihn zu entleeren, sah ich dann
einen recht stattlichen __ Rückenschwimmer. Solch einen sah ich auch schon ziemlich am Anfang schon im Teich. Es heißt, diese
Insekten würden u.a. Kaulquappen und kleine Fische als Beute haben ... wie klein da die Fische sein müssen und ob da gar die Moderlieschen
als Opfer in Frage kommen, konnte ich nicht finden. Nur, es soll beim Kontakt mit Menschen zu einer Art Bienenstich und Schwellung kommen.
Bei den Moderlieschen war aber ja nie eine Verletzung erkennbar.

Die aktuell noch im Teich befindlichen Moderlieschen, die man leider immer nur recht kurz beobachten kann, sind dafür aber durchweg deutlich kräftiger, 
als die noch zuvor verendeten Tiere.


----------



## Daniel_D (22. Juli 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Was nützt das jetzt, wenn in Zukunft wieder Todesfälle durch Sauerstoffmangel auftreten ? Du solltest jetzt handeln um Vorzubeugen....So eine zusätzliche Pumpe mit Sprudelstein kostet nun auch nicht die Welt.



Noch als Ergänzung ... ich habe noch mal heute Morgen kurz nach 9:00, der Himmel war noch bewölkt, ist er jetzt teils immer noch,
Wassertemperatur lag bei 21°C , den Sauerstoffgehalt gemessen. Da es ja heißt, in der Nacht würde der Teich bzw die Pflanzen
den Sauerstoff zusätzlich aufnehmen und dadurch den Sauerstoffgehalt extra reduzieren, ergab die Messung für meine Farbdeutung
den eigentlich selben Wert wie bei der letzten Messung. Dunkler als 6 aber nicht ganz so dunkel wie 8.

Die __ Wasserpest ist zwar reichlich im Teich verhanden, worin sich dann auch die Bitterlinge gerne mal verstecken, es ist aber nicht der Hauptbestandtteil des Teiches.
Also es gibt noch lange keine Überwucherung, was nachts vielleicht dann sehr viel Sauerstoff entnehmen könnte.


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2018)

Sobald das erste Sonnenlicht erwacht schalten die Pflanzen auf Photosynthese und produzieren wieder Sauerstoff. Damit ist der niedrigste Stand halt kurz vorher. Somit ist 


Daniel_D schrieb:


> kurz nach 9:00,


gut 4 - 5 Stunden zu spät.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juli 2018)

Hi Daniel,

Wasser ist ein exellenter Wärmespeicher und je nach Wassermenge wirken sich da mal 2-3 kühlere Nächte nicht merklich aus. (nicht umsonst hat die Insel Mainau so ein mildes Klima da da in Deutschland Palmen, Erdbeerbäume, __ Oleander, Kakteen ect. den Winter überleben können. Der Bodensee wärmt mit seiner in der Wassermasse den Sommer über gebundenen Wärme die Umgebung)

apropos nächtlicher Sauerstoffentzug durch Wasserpflanzen im Teich

Algen machen das, da sie ja auch Pflanzen sind, ebenfalls

MfG Frank


----------



## Daniel_D (22. Juli 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> Wasser ist ein exellenter Wärmespeicher und je nach Wassermenge wirken sich da mal 2-3 kühlere Nächte nicht merklich aus. (nicht umsonst hat die Insel Mainau so ein mildes Klima da da in Deutschland Palmen, Erdbeerbäume, __ Oleander, Kakteen ect. den Winter überleben können. Der Bodensee wärmt mit seiner in der Wassermasse den Sommer über gebundenen Wärme die Umgebung)
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit ....

wir haben seit vielen Jahre eine Art Yucca-Palme im Garten stehen, direkt unter den riesen __ Tannen.
Hat keiner geglaubt, dass diese "Zimmerpflanze" das durchhalten würde. Sie lebt immer noch ...

Sauerstoff, wie ich gelesen hatte, können auch Bakterien Sauerstoff schnabulieren, je nach Art und Arbeitsweise ...

aber mir fehlt immer noch der direkte Bezug zum bisherigen Ableben meiner __ Moderlieschen und, wie sie sich verhalten kurz vor ihrem Ableben.

Wasser und Wärme bzw Wasser und kühlen. Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, wie viel Energie durch die Sonne ins Wasser und deren direkter Umgebung
eingebracht wird, zudem in welch langem Zeitraum, dürften so kurze dezente Abkühlversuche wohl eher sinnfrei bleiben.
Im Laufe der nächsten Tage sind für unseren Bereich sogar noch Werte von bis zu 35°C angekündigt. Wobei, das was wetter.com seit einer Weile
an Wettervorhersagen heraus haut, paßt vorne und hinten nicht. Es wiederhlt sich fast das sebe, was schon letztes Jahr passiert ist.
Kaum stehen die Sommerferien an (vermutich das eingespielte Fachpersonal im Urlaub und die Prakikanten dürfen mal ran) wird die Wettervorhersage ein
reines Lotteriespiel.


----------



## Petta (22. Juli 2018)

Daniel_D...........

Du willst dir doch gar nicht helfen lassen.......bist immer nur am lamentieren und holst immer neue Sachen hervor.......
Verstehe nicht das alle Anderen immer noch versuchen dir zu helfen!
So ich bin raus!


----------



## KarinSofia (22. Juli 2018)

Du nimmst keinen Rat an, weißt Alles besser ...... Deine Fische leiden derweil weiter
wie kommt man überhaupt auf die Idee in einer " Pfütze " von 1.700 L Fische zu halten??????
Gib Deine Fische in gute und erfahrene Hände, sie tun mir nur noch leid


----------



## Daniel_D (3. Aug. 2018)

Ich erlaube mir noch mal einen kleinen Zwischenbericht abzuliefern ...

Seit dem letzten Vorfall, 09.07.,  das Ableben eines __ Moderlieschen, kann ich bisher keinen weiteren Vorfall feststellen.

Es gibt dennoch für mich erkennbare Veränderung im Teichleben.

Der, für mich, inzwischen als __ Bitterling-Jungtiere erkannter Nachwuchs, wächst stätig.

Jedoch ist das Verhalten der Jungtiere inwzischen ganz anders. Sind haben sich mit den großen Fischen
einfach arangiert .. und schwimmen und teilen das Flockenfutter ohne jegliche Scheu. Dafür ist es für mich
leider inzwischen nicht mehr möglich, die Gesamtanzahl der Fische beim Füttern zu beurteilen, da sie sich
jetzt fast nur noch im tiefen Bereich aufhalten und die Flachwasserzone eher meiden. Die Seerosenblätter
bieten dafür den Fischen zusätzlich Sichtschutz ....

Ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein schlechtes Messergebnis des Sauerstoffs, oder anderer Werte messen können.
Dafür haben aber die Bitterlinge die Umwerbung an den __ Muscheln fast gänzlich eingestellt. Wenn ich es richtig sehe,
sind auch die Eierlegeröhrern der Weibchen deutlich geschrumpft.

Das Flockenfutter wird von den Bitterlingen, sowie auch den Moderlieschen, selbst von den Jungtieren, am Abend
sehr gerne angenommen. Ich kann bisher keine weiteren unnormalen Verhaltensweisen bei den Fischen feststellen,
obwohl der Teich zum Abend hin, bei den aktuell sommerlichen Temperaturen, 27°C erreicht.

Einen belegbaren Grund, für das Ableben der Moderlieschen, mit dem gleichen, seltsamen Verhalten, erschließt sich 
mir immer noch nicht.
Die bzs das Moderlieschen, die/das sich jetzt in der Flachwasserzone beim Füttern zeigt/en, sind geschätzt, doppelt so groß, 
wie die, die verstorben sind. Ich stelle aber auch weiterhin keine Freiflugaktionen der Moderlieschen mehr fest, die nach Insekten
an der Oberfläche, aus den Wasser schießen. Dies war noch Anfang Juli vielfach zu beobachten.

Dafür wuchern aktuell leider die Fadenalgen. Tägliches Abfischen bleibt nicht aus ...


----------

